# Snake ID



## wallerchamon (Feb 24, 2011)

Thinking eastern fox snake. Found crawling up my house. 4-5ft length.


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think you are right. Nice find


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

That's awesome. Haven't seen one before. Nice pics


----------



## outdoorsman4 (Dec 5, 2006)

sweet snake .... they sure can climb.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

awesome find! a very rare find for sure, only a few isolated populations.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Cool pics! Does it have two things in its stomach, or is that a contortion to climb?


----------



## wallerchamon (Feb 24, 2011)

Seemed like just contortions.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep that is an eastern fox snake. Cool find.


----------



## wallerchamon (Feb 24, 2011)

Are they Pretty rare to see?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

wallerchamon said:


> Are they Pretty rare to see?


very rare to see. listed as a threatened species and protected by the state.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

FishMichv2 said:


> very rare to see. listed as a threatened species and protected by the state.


 
Protected yes! Very rare. We used to see alot of them quite often near Saginaw. They get huge.

Ganzer


----------

